# Second annual Pfury Fantasy football "pick em League"



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Its that time of year....September 5th is opening weekend.

*league one*

Very easy pick em league.

No individual players or teams.

Each week you pick the winner of all 16 or 17 games.

You have one game you put 16 points on, one game you put 15 points on, one game 14 points on,

and so on down to one game you only put one point on.

You dont lose points, you only gain points if the team you picked to win ,wins.

Please post in here or Pm me if you want to play, I will pm you the group Id and password. You need a yahoo id to play.

50 spots available for this one

*league two*

Auto draft with players you activate each week, trade your players, decide who to activate each week. VEry limited space,probualy be 14 people total for this league.

Will be an auto draft, you will have time to set your prefrences ahead of time.

Will post a list in a few days and keep it updated of who all is playing in each league

LIST OF WHO IS IN

Pick em league( 26 spots left)

*mashunter18
back-51
FRESH 2 SALT
altimaser
gross gurke
scavee
badrad1532
chomp chomp
Pygo Fanatiac
chill dog
hitler
Mantis
espmike
steelrain
dannyboy
leeman1
exodus
acestro
sublime
apott
malok
bobz
golfer
sidewalk stalker*

Players league FULL DRAFT STARTED

*back-51
mashunter18
xenon
chomp chomp
911
Esp Mike
chill dog
apott
acestro
jewelz
pinky 12-10
malok*


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll play but anyone also interested in starting a group with actual players this year?


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

yah im down for real players

anyone want to take real bets on college and pro football teams


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Moved list to first post...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

master is there a payin or payout ? anyway i'd like to try it


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

No man, its all free.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I will get in on this. GO BUCS


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> master is there a payin or payout ? anyway i'd like to try it


Yeah all free to play. Just a fun pick em league. Pm sent with info....











> altimaser Posted Today, 11:24 AM
> I will get in on this. GO BUCS


Pm sent as well


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone also interested in a players league with an automated draft? (too many timezones for a fair draft)

So far I have
mashunter
b_ack51
911


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Count me in Matt.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Count me in Matt.


pm sent Troy.....


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

im in. Cleveland Browns Baby


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in.. hopefull this year I will not f'up the first round and end up with zero points..

Brian, I would also be up for some individual picks too


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> I'm in.. hopefull this year I will not f'up the first round and end up with zero points..
> 
> Brian, I would also be up for some individual picks too


pm sent, will get you the info for the second league also within a few days


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt will handle the starting of the second season. Right now I have no internet connection other than what I have at work and what I have at home is "free" wireless thats less than 56k.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I am signed up for what I think is the second league there. I got the link from B_ack and Im all signed up now.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I want to sign up for the pick 'em league.

Tom


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> I am signed up for what I think is the second league there. I got the link from B_ack and Im all signed up now.


YEs sir , you are in..







, You want to do the pick em league also??? Takes about 5 minutes to go through each week











> I want to sign up for the pick 'em league.
> 
> Tom


Awesome Tom, I pmed you the link and passwords


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd love to do both, if at all possible.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

updated the lists........

Still need some more people. Players league is getting full. Pick em league will be alot funner the more people we have. Last year we had 42 of 50 spots full, but half the people ended up not playing.....

Let me know if you want in....


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Im in obviously.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pinned for the duration of the game.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I am signed up for what I think is the second league there. I got the link from B_ack and Im all signed up now.


YEs sir , you are in..







, You want to do the pick em league also??? Takes about 5 minutes to go through each week









[/quote]

Yeah give me the info I'll jump in on that one too.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Join both leagues if you guys want, feel free to PM mashunter or me.

Also, if you want, PM other members of this site to get them interested or to get them to join. The more members on this site, the more bragging rights at the end of the season. Winner of players league gets a dinner date with Xenon.:rasp:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Come on folks, we need more players............

Really need the diehards to sign up for our players league, so we can get it full and work on our draft.

Dont forget the pick em league is easy, you dont have to be diehard nfl fan to play, just pick who wins and loses each game.

Didnt we have some ladies play last year??? Where you at ladies ...


----------



## LeeMan1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Im in...Go Dallas


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

LeeMan1 said:


> Im in...Go Dallas










"No fan like a cowboy fan" with ******* accent.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cmon people....wheres all the nfl fans?????


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> cmon people....wheres all the nfl fans?????


im in for the pick em leauge


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll give the pick'em a go-again...count me in mas.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Count me in as well.

Go Saints!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry i have a league with my buds... id be a shoe-in to win neway


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

updated the list, and everyone so far has been sent the info............

Still need more people, especially the last 6 for the players league....

Dont be shy......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm in the first one. Lost the PM about the second one. But I'm down for that too.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm in the first one. Lost the PM about the second one. But I'm down for that too.


You should be good now Tom....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz aka Ron Mexico should be playing


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Jewelz aka Ron Mexico should be playing


Hey Brian

I saw that in the players league is that him??????

Did you hook him up for the pick em league also??


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am signed up for both leagues..

When is the draft going to be on the player's league?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> I am signed up for both leagues..
> 
> When is the draft going to be on the player's league?


Gonna wait and see when we get that league full, gonna take one shot at live draft, if not set a date for the auto draft.........


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Is this American football by the way?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

this is not football


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

bobz said:


> Is this American football by the way?


Yes Bobz, this is for the NFL national football league in the U.S


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Ahhhh ok, if it was english football i'd be in LOL.

I know very little about American footbal. Let me see... these are the teams i know: Denver Broncos, Miami Dolphins (not sure if they are right).

And the only American football player i know of is Dan Marino and thats because of the Ace Ventura film.

I could still take part though, imagine if i won









Bobz


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Cant do it this year.









Deploying out in less than a month.

Go Jets!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

alan said:


> this is not falling down and pretending you're hurt


Correct, this is definitely not soccer.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> this is not falling down and pretending you're hurt


Correct, this is definitely not soccer.
[/quote]








Aint that the truth. Why the hell do they do that in soccer anyway?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

bobz said:


> Ahhhh ok, if it was english football i'd be in LOL.
> 
> I know very little about American footbal. Let me see... these are the teams i know: Denver Broncos, Miami Dolphins (not sure if they are right).
> 
> ...


Yikes!... you mean to tell me there are people out there that dont know anything about nfl football?! man......... your missin out bobz :nod:


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Yep theres a lot of us that know nothing about NFL.

I have watched it a few times and played some of the games, i think its awesome!

Bobz


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Still need some more players......


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon on guys get in on the fun. I know theres more football fans out there.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Can i play?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

still need more players, especially the last 3 for the players league...


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

...let me get in on league one...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

SidewalkStalker said:


> ...let me get in on league one...


 info sent.........

Allright time is running out on the players league, we really need 2 more people for this league. We will probually have to cut that one off by the end of this weekend so we can work on our draft.

Get in now, only 2 more spots left..................

also plenty spots left for the pick em league...........


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon guys fill up these leagues. Not a huge commitment and should be alot of fun!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Cmon guys fill up these leagues. Not a huge commitment and should be alot of fun!


I think we should make the cut off for players league sunday. We need time to do the draft, and have time for trades and picking up players from waivers....etc......

Im gonna pm everyone from the players league, we should use the message board on yahoo( our private board) to discuss the draft.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sounds good. Make sure to send out a PM before the draft so no one misses it.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

acestro said:


> Sounds good. Make sure to send out a PM before the draft so no one misses it.


Im gonna pm everyone Tom.......

Sunday morning Im setting us up to autodraft....Sometime within the next 72 hours the draft will happen. (I dont know when, yahoo just does it) Keep your eyes open to go in and look at who is still available, and who you want to drop and pick up....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good. As much fun as a live draft would be, an autodraft will probably work out better. Plus we can still trade etc after that.

Fill up those last couple of spots quick everyone!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Sounds good. As much fun as a live draft would be, an autodraft will probably work out better. Plus we can still trade etc after that.
> 
> Fill up those last couple of spots quick everyone!


Yeah the autodraft is cool, since you dont know when they will do it. The only downfall is the first few people that log on right after words are gonna have full run at all the free agents and undrafted players.

Where as if you did live everyone is right there making their picks.

I think Im going to go on sometime before sunday and spend some time ranking the players in my ranking order, and not rely on yahoos ranking.
3-4 years ago I got stuck with the injured micheal vick after autodraft, and everyone else got to the free agents befoe I even logged on. Im gonna rely on my rankings and hope for the best......


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like I should probably do the same. Ive never done fantasy football before so Im 100% new to this, so I gotta try and end up with the best I can right off that bat.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy geez.

This stuff is harder than calculus. I think I'm getting it...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be honest - I have no clue how to do a fantasy draft... I don't know how I am going to do this


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I'll be honest - I have no clue how to do a fantasy draft... I don't know how I am going to do this


Im with you there. Im a newb at this too, so I have NO clue who to rank where etc.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

What I did was just move players I didnt want yahoo to pick for me in the left column, and I moved my top 6 or 7 guys for the main postitions into my column on the right. Then I moved them around. You gotta figure if there is 13 people or so playing the best qb,wr, and rb atleast the top 26 will be gone in the first 2 rounds.

I went through the list by position, made sorting it a little easier..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its pretty simple guys. There are 3 lists. One to the far left will be players you DO NOT want on your team. So say you're a Bears fan, you will NOT want any Packers on your team. So push the NOT wanted players all the way to the left.

The middle list is just what Yahoo gives you as available players to draft. Look at the arrows on the side to push players to either the players you DO NOT want (left side) or to players you DO want on the right list.

The right list is the players you really want. Jewelz, you're a Colts fan so you might want to put Peyton Manning way high on your right list. Find all the QBs you'd want on your team, remember you'll get two QBs at least. So pick at least 5-7 that you wouldn't mind having. Hopefully you will get 1 that you will want.

Then repeat the above with WRs, RBs, defense, kickers, etc. Then go back to the right list which is the players you DO want to draft and put them in the order of most importance to you. Maybe you want Peyton Manning first, so put him #1 on your list. Follow it with either a WR or RB, your choice.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Are there a certain number of picks you have to have at each position - like defense for example ? or DLs and DBs ? what if you end up not having any ?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Are there a certain number of picks you have to have at each position - like defense for example ? or DLs and DBs ? what if you end up not having any ?


the positions to activate each week are

QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, D, DB, DL, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN

def=....defense team as a whole..
d,db, and dl= individual defense players

bn= bench

so you have 20 players on your rooster total, and 12 active each week. So for qb, you probually want to end up with atleast 2 starters for by weeks.

I can change it so we can have more or less bench players.

I think yahoo will even it out. Might have to go through the free agent pool after the draft and check for individual defensive players. Probually also want 2 kickers on your team for by weeks. Im pretty sure they wont leave you empty handed on db and dl. Maybe find someone and make them a priority on your list.

Scoring is like this

Passing Yards (50 yards per point)
Passing Touchdowns (6)
Interceptions (-2)
Rushing Yards (20 yards per point)
Rushing Touchdowns (6)
Reception Yards (20 yards per point)
Reception Touchdowns (6)
Return Touchdowns (6)
2-Point Conversions (2)
Fumbles Lost (-2)
Offensive Fumble Return TD (6)
Field Goals 0-19 Yards (3)
Field Goals 20-29 Yards (3)
Field Goals 30-39 Yards (3)
Field Goals 40-49 Yards (4)
Field Goals 50+ Yards (5)
Point After Attempt Made (1)
Sack (1)
Interception (2)
Fumble Recovery (2)
Touchdown (6)
Safety (2)
Block Kick (2)
Points Allowed 0 points (10)
Points Allowed 1-6 points (7)
Points Allowed 7-13 points (4)
Points Allowed 14-20 points (1)
Points Allowed 21-27 points (0)
Points Allowed 28-34 points (-1)
Points Allowed 35+ points (-4)
Sack (1)
Interception (1)
Fumble Force (1)
Fumble Recovery (1)
Touchdown (6)
Safety (2)
Fractional Points: No
Negative Points: Yes

So if you have eli manning and he throws for 300 yards you earn 6 points, if he had 2 tds you earn 6 for each td,

Defense guys can earn points also if they get ints....etc...

just posted this up dont know if everyone saw the way the scoring works.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent post, thank you.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mashunter thats alot of help. I need to get in there and rank some guys now.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks mashunter, that was a lot of help. I went and ranked my players this morning, but i have another question. The system allows you to rank up to 280 players.. is it wise to rank all 280 - with most of the defenses and defensive players in the bottom and about 200 position players like QBs, RBs and WRs in the front ? that is sort of how Yahoo rankings are stacked up..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Thanks mashunter, that was a lot of help. I went and ranked my players this morning, but i have another question. The system allows you to rank up to 280 players.. is it wise to rank all 280 - with most of the defenses and defensive players in the bottom and about 200 position players like QBs, RBs and WRs in the front ? that is sort of how Yahoo rankings are stacked up..


I dont think its nessesary to do that many. If you want you can. Im sure they use your rankings over theirs. So if yahoo has Ray Lewis as their number one d guy left on the board, they will give you him. But they could have someone else you would rather have left, just ranked lower.

I think itsd good to do it in the last 200 like you said if your going to. IF there is someone you really really want, move them up into the top 75 , you know.

I think we will just log in and they will have the whole thing finished, dont know how fast they will do it.

Im waiting on dippey eggs to get signed up then I will activate the draft tommorrow........

Anyone else that wants in on this players league............last chance, hit me up right away.....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cmon dippy............lol.........waiting on you..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Allright draft has been activated



> Your auto draft will be completed between now and 11:59 PM PT on Thursday, Aug 31.


Pick em league still open for anyone that wants in.............


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Just saw my team. Pretty happy with what I got. I got alot of players I wanted without ranking some of them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Jewelz, I got Peyton on my team biotch!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Just saw my team. Pretty happy with what I got. I got alot of players I wanted without ranking some of them.


I got screwed. I looked at the draft results, the actual order guys were picked in.

It looks like the first time I pre-ranked guys( which was only 20 players or so) it worked.
When I went back through and did a bunch of other guys it didnt count them!!! Satelite internet must not of went through.
I was picking kickers when good wr/rb were still on the board.......lol............

Thats because of the first 20 or so I did were qb and kicker, and just a few rb/wr that all went in round 1 and 2


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Ace did you get my Trade Proposal? Not sure if it went through.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I got yours and mashunter's deals, turned them both down. I'm an ass







I almost wonder if I had similar problems with the draft...

/goes to look for draft info...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Last chance, season starts thursday.......

anyone else for the pick em league?????????

All who are in already dont forget fins/steelers game is thrusday


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh... I didn't forget.... I CANT WAIT!

Charlie Batch is da bomb!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

what are confidence points and how do you use them?...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hitler said:


> what are confidence points and how do you use them?...


Pretty easy, for each game you pick the winner and loser.

Also each week you have one game you "put" 16 points on, one game 15 points, one game 14 points.......etc...etc..etc...down to one game you can only put 1 point on.

If your team wins you earn however many points you "put" on that game. If your team loses, you earn zero points for that game.

The trick is to get all your high confidence games right, and if you miss one you want it to be one of your low point games.

That is how you get your score each week

For example last year if the texans were playing the colts, you would probually put 16 on the colts, but if denver was playing the bengals you would probually put 1 or 2 points on either team ad hope for the best.

hopefully this helps, let me know if you still dont understand.

btw.........anyone who missed the thursday game no big deal, you can still bet your 2-16 points on the remaining games and will be fine...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks.. that makes sense


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

OOPS! I thought it was more like ranking (so I did it opposite)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Id try and fix it quick ace.

Im feeling pretty good about my team going into today. I think BWest and Sean Alexander will be putting up some good numbers for me, and I think I might pick up some extra points from Akers too.

The pickem was hard this week, alot of tough matchups to pick. We'll see how it goes...GAME STARTS NOW!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fixed it. But you never know.... it might have been better the way it was









You've got some bad-ass RBs there...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> Fixed it. But you never know.... it might have been better the way it was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, atleast one of them permormed. Alexander did NOTHING this week. Westbrook was an animal today though, and so was McNabb, so they got me some good points. Although Back is only 3 points behind me and he has even gotten points from Peyton tonight yet.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/thinks to self it feels good to be #1 through sunday.

/wonders how I will feel after being number 1 once monday is over.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

You're fourth according to mine?

It must suck to be below a canuck, eh GG! Poor old man is probably too confused by all the different colours on the jerseys







jokes man much love.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> /thinks to self it feels good to be #1 through sunday.
> 
> /wonders how I will feel after being number 1 once monday is over.


Good luck with being number 1. My kicker just scored 21 points by himself. Devastators FTW!


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh man, San Diego defense came through for me big time last night - moved me up 5 notches in standings !!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm...

I recall Mashunter thinking he was screwed in the players league...

...and he is now #1?









I'm number 9


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

acestro said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I recall Mashunter thinking he was screwed in the players league...
> 
> ...


Ha ha Tom.........lol............

I had 2 browns receivers and 2 dallas receivers....... I got lucky in the free agent market.

I dont have much of a running game. Neil Rackers with all the field goals, and chicago defense with their shutout helped me out bigtime...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I see...









:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I bet b_ack51 feels silly for benching Jacksonville defense this week..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel like a dumbass for benching Joey Galloway. I never thought hed put up 160 yards against Atlanta.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I bet b_ack51 feels silly for benching Jacksonville defense this week..


Yea, I'm in two leagues. One league I had Jacksonville defense on and the other league I had Atlanta on. The other defense I have is Carolina.







I had Atlanta in and I got 14 points so not bad at all. Jacksonville only got 16 points. So not really that much of an issue.

I don't feel that bad though Jewelz, I'm still number 1.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm taking too many chances









Like picking the Giants today


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'm taking too many chances
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The Giants over the Seahawks? Of coarse what can I say, Im an Eagles fan. Cant say much about the Giants. We're handling the 9ers pretty well so far. Westbrook FTW!!!

(TOP O PAGE)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't, for the life, of me believe that I actually moved up a notch in standings after Sunday !!

My defense scored a whopping 1 point ( San Diego, my starting defense, had a bye week...), my quarterback threw 3 picks, my starting wide receivers and running back can't seem to get in the end zone to save their lives, I guess I am just lucky.. and Warrick Dunn, my other running back is playing tonight.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a good week finally.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> I had a good week finally.


Sean Alexander's out for a few weeks.. but he's been sort of a bust for you anyways, hasn't he ?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I had a good week finally.


Sean Alexander's out for a few weeks.. but he's been sort of a bust for you anyways, hasn't he ?
[/quote]
Yeah he hasnt done squat. Damn Madden curse.

Westbrook and McNabb have been doing really well though, so thats keeping me alive.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> I had a good week finally.


Sean Alexander's out for a few weeks.. but he's been sort of a bust for you anyways, hasn't he ?
[/quote]
Yeah he hasnt done squat. Damn Madden curse.

Westbrook and McNabb have been doing really well though, so thats keeping me alive.
[/quote]

Damn I had a shitty week. I finally was able to get rid of Randy Moss and still no one steps up. One day I bench Chris Henry and he gets two TDs. He hadn't had sh*t all year and then boom break out game! f*cking A. Well lets hope this week is better. Then Atlanta defense getting ripped up by New Orleans, COME ON!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I had a good week finally.


Sean Alexander's out for a few weeks.. but he's been sort of a bust for you anyways, hasn't he ?
[/quote]
Yeah he hasnt done squat. Damn Madden curse.

Westbrook and McNabb have been doing really well though, so thats keeping me alive.
[/quote]

Damn I had a shitty week. I finally was able to get rid of Randy Moss and still no one steps up. One day I bench Chris Henry and he gets two TDs. He hadn't had sh*t all year and then boom break out game! f*cking A. Well lets hope this week is better. Then Atlanta defense getting ripped up by New Orleans, COME ON!
[/quote]

Same thing is happening with my WR. Everytime I bench a guy he gets 100+ yards and scores, and the guys I have active do nothing.


----------



## Robert Van Pickering (Sep 26, 2006)

I want to sign up for the pick 'em league.

rob


> I want to sign up for the pick 'em league.
> 
> rob


----------

